# Buddha, the St. Bernard puppy



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

My brother has been waiting awhile for his new arrival(as have I, secretly, I will definitely not mind 'dog sitting' this guy), today he was finally able to bring him home. Buddha has a fantastic personality, relaxed, but playful. The breeder gave him a bath yesterday, trimmed his nails etc. and he is all 'fresh' and clean. 

He seems real easy. Goes to the bathroom the moment he goes outside, and eats really well(she warned him he was a pig, and to not free feed...she wasn't kidding!).

He is completely fuzzy right now. Cali, my old girl, was a smooth...I am in love with his rough coat!!!

Well, here are his pictures. 

Everyone, meet Buddha.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Run, Buddha, Run!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh god, what a darling! I love Saints. They are such gentle, sweet dogs. Big as they are, I never mind having to bath them


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Such a happy little guy.



















all tired out


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

AWWWWW can I dogsit too?! What a little fluffy cute ball!! I am in LOVE!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

You have *NO* idea how long I've been waiting for those pics.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I love him.  Way too much cuteness going on there.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh So Cute!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you all like him. He is an absolute doll, hard to believe he will be over 100 pounds some day. He is such a messy drinker too, slobbers it all over the floor!

Dakota, they truly are gentle giants!

FOZ, Sure you can dogsit! There is plenty of this happy guy to go around!

Harrise, sorry to keep you waiting, better late then never...right?

Reno, I agree, he is too cute for his own good...I think he knows it too. Here is another front shot of the guy. Even at 8 weeks, he looks like a tank.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG, that's it, I'm taking a trip to go dognapping! LOL He's adorable!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

cuteness overload!!!!! Yeah, he looks like he knows it... 

damn those puppies!!!! they do it every time!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Now THAT IS A CUTE PUPPY!!!! He is such a fuzz ball. I love his markings! My friend has a St. the she got at the shelter she is currently training him in Rally he is amazingly agile for such a BIG dog. I too love the look of the rough coat.


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG dont post where you are because I would be prone to stealing him!

Holy Super Cute Batman!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

British and Razman, I will have to let my brother know to keep his eye out for your two

Inga, Sounds like your friend is having a blast with her St. Bernard....they are very athletic dogs when given the chance! I love his markings too, such a dark mahogany in color as well!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

SSSSQUEEAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!!!! He is ADORABLE!!! I have been waiting for these pictures- soooo worth the wait!! He is a little pudge-o!! Thanks- Can't wait to see how this guy grows up!!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMGGGG! He is tooo cute for words!!!!! I LOVVE him!!! He looks sooo fluffy, almost like a stuffed animal!  awwww!


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to have to get into full ninja mode to sneak up and take him!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

SDO, Glad he was worth the wait! We can't wait to see him full grown too, he is a stunner(of course, biased opinions). Absolutely fantastic personality too...follows you around, comes when called...sits well too, and is a snuggle bug! What more could you ask for! He has 'Saint' written all over him. 

Billie, He is as soft as he looks! He has big 'teddy bear' paws as well, I am in love!

Razman, We will keep and eye out for you as well, we don't want this lil guy to go missing!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I WAAANNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTT HIMMMMMMMM....... NOWWWWWWWW... where dya live again? =P


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww! He is too cute for words. Like the name too. Should suit a "gentle giant" very well.

I would offer to dogsit, but once he gets over 30 lbs. my little stinker would probably be scared of him  Too bad, cause he is cuteness personi, err, dogified...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG I LOVE HIM!!! THAT is the cutest puppy I have ever seen!


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone but I'm zeroing in on your location....

Heeeerrrreeee puppy, I've got a t-bone steak for you....


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

My heart is pounding; Buddha is SOOOOOOO cute, and I absolutely love the name. My Reuben, also a saint, followed me around at that age, too. Then he discovered other stuff. But he was so easy to train. Housebreaking was a cakewalk; he probably peed in the house five times max. He learned how to sit when he was 10 weeks old. And I did NOT free feed him because he probably would not have stopped!!!!!! I still don't, and he's about 17 months old now. 160+ pounds or more, who knows. And he's not done growing!!!! Good luck with your fuzz buddy.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going to have to warn my brother to be extra cautious with him, looks like there may be some potential dognappers around . Thanks for all the compliments on him, he really is a gem. Sooo smart too(already sits when asked, although, I am sure part of it is him begging)!

Max, I am sure if Buddha grew up with your guy, he would be just fine!

Rubes, I think I have seen pictures of your Reuben around the forum(although, not near enough!), beautiful dog!! He sounds just like Buddha at the same age. I am actually surprised by how outgoing this little guy is, he walks just about anywhere, and seems to enjoy some independence. He is quite adventurous.

Reuben sounds like a good size for a Saint. Buddha's mother is 110 full grown, and his father is about 175-185 now I believe(in that range). I think he will be just a nice average sized saint as an adult(is there such a thing as an 'average' size Saint?)Either way, much larger then Cali...she was only about 90 pounds.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some new pics of Buddha. Thought I would add them here. This guy is really neat...talk about easy!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I WANT A PUPPY!!!  Bubba was easy as an adult, I can't imagine having that initial bond to work from. Alas, I always feel for the full growns being given away, I'll always be a rescuer and live vicariously through everyone's pics.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

*thinking of a way to steal the pup*


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my...this puppy is soooooo cute!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

This is my favorite photo of him, although it's certainly hard to choose. 
Rough_Collies, I know I have not posted enough pics of Reuben on here! Unfortunately, I don't even have a computer at my home, so I have to upload my photos at my mom's, and I just don't do it often enough. Soon there will be more. 
90 lbs. is small for a Saint! Buddha will surely be bigger than that. Reuben's mom and dad were 125 and 150, respectively, and he's already bigger than that. He's a big messy goofball.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh man he's cute, too bad I've got a housefull or I'd have to be added to your list of potential dognappers <g>


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Harrise, Bubba is lucky you adopted him, I completely understand how you will always be an adopter! Puppies aren't exactly easy to raise, I wouldn't mind going for an adult one of these days. Buddha is already a chewer too, hasn't ruined anything...yet...but he is mouthing everything. Doesn't help he has a huge appetite, if it looks edible, he is willing to give it a try!

Mr. P, I thought you would like him, I know you are a huge St. fan!

Mac N Roe, Thanks for the compliment on him, he is a great little guy.

Rubes, can't wait to see more pictures of your big guy! 90 is definitely very small, but she was a beautiful girl. I love my collies, but there is something about a St. you can't help but love(I am sure you know what I mean!). I love that picture too of him, he is such a ham!

Diesel, With the way your new guy is growing, I have a feeling you may need another giant breed to play with him!

Buddha is a frog sleeper, gotta love it.










THe look of trouble










Those big St. ears...no ear infection, he had a collar on and was annoyed bit.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

OH is he cute or what?!!!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my!! He is the cutest, prettiest Saint Bernard puppy I've ever seen!!!! He is going to be a real stunner when he gets bigger.   

BTW, He seems to be a very photogenic puppy too, so you know what that means..... the more pics the better! Hehe


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Rubes, can't wait to see more pictures of your big guy! 90 is definitely very small, but she was a beautiful girl. I love my collies, but there is something about a St. you can't help but love(I am sure you know what I mean!). I love that picture too of him, he is such a ham!


You're such a good, proud uncle (or aunt?)!!! I'd love to see pics of your Cali (?).

Here's a baby pic of Reuben...









...Or two


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Look at him! He was absolutely adorable as a pup. He looks about the same age as Buddha now, was he around 8-9 weeks in the pictures? What a handsome guy he was(and still is)!

I would be the proud Aunt(if you include him with the human kind, he would be number 5)

Most of Cali's pictures are not on the computer(go figure), but here is one when she was a older.

She passed away July 4th, 2006.


----------



## Soleris (Mar 20, 2008)

He is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Collies, Cali was a cutie. (how's that for alliteration?) Her coloring is similar to Reuben's. I'm sure she brought you years of joy. How old was she when she passed? Giant breeds are supposed to have a relatively short life expectancy (8 - 11 years?), and I just can't bear the thought that Reuben could possibly be almost a quarter of the way through his life. I'm used to growing up with dogs that lived to 15.


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww, puppy. They're all cute, but he's even cuter!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwwww, what a cutie!!


----------

